# can't login



## jimmciver (Oct 30, 2012)

Came in this morning to work and had a bunch of emails from my FreeBSD 6.3 server.

```
"/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libpam.so.5" not found, required by "atrun"
```

Couldn't putty to the box, when to the console and tried to login and got


```
"/libexec/ld-elf.so.1 Shared object libpam.so.5 not found, required by login"
```

booted single user, ran fsck on all volumes and everything looked good. Tried `rescue/ldconfig /usr/lib /usr/local/lib /usr/libexec /usr/local/libexec` and plain start.

Noticed /usr/lib didn't exist. Created directory and ldconfig still wouldn't generate files.

Only thing I noticed in /var/log/messages that seems out of place is 
	
	



```
"sshd ssh_msg_send: write"
```
 errors.

Can't figure what's happened. Box has been up 250 days and just runs a couple of ftp sites.

Tried to run sysinstall thinking I could download source files, but it gives another error related to ld-elf.so.1. Tried a soft link to missing library, no luck.

Any ideas?
thx,
-jm


----------



## chatwizrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I would hope you wouldnt have a FreeBSD 6.3 box that is internet facing. It looks like you have finally been had for not updating.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2012)

FreeBSD 6.3 went End-of-Life in January 2010. There have been numerous security issues since, including a few major ones.

Back up your data and take it off-line, as chatwizrd said, if it's an internet facing box it's most likely hacked.

Even though FreeBSD is quite secure, if you don't install security patches you're going to get owned.


----------

